# Residence permit question



## ScubaC (Mar 22, 2018)

Hello all!

I am going to be heading to Italy for 90 days as a tourist in April and I will go back after 90 days are done. Now I will want to head back in mid September but I want to go under a type D visa (National Visa Soggiorno).

My question is, will going for 90 days as a tourist then jeopardize the chances of getting a national visa? Will I have to wait a certain amount of days before applying for this type of visa? I do know I will have to do it from Canada....but just wondering if they care that I was just there as a tourist.

Thanks! Have a great day!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

No but unless you've already started the process you might not have time to get the visa. 

Sounds like you'll be back in Canada July. That leaves you only two months. Have you collected all the paperwork? Booked an appointment?


----------

